# Lighting, Novice



## Chaz (22 Aug 2014)

Hello all, I'm extremely new to aquascaping, and i am currently only learning the basics!

I've currently set up a Fluval nano tank with basic beginner plants with success, but the size of the tank is really limiting my imagination. so i'm thinking about buying a bigger tank. 

The dimensions of the tank i'm looking at are: 80x35x35cm. 96 litres. 

After endlessly scrolling through pages on the web i'm none the wiser of what lighting would be perfect for growing plants in an aquarium this size.
I want a medium to high light tank so I can grow any plants i'd like to with no worries (in the light department) I understand that more light would mean more demands from the plants, CO2, fertilizers, etc. this is no problem as i plan on getting pressurized CO2, and i'm already using flourish excel and comprehensive on my nano, with Tropica substrate.

I'm just lost with what lighting i should get and how to calculate lighting with height of the tank etc, its all very confusing to me. I understand that WPG is outdated.

Could anyone shine a little light on this for me? And also, any links to lights that would be suitable for the tank measurements above would be much appreciated.

Thanks, Chaz.


----------



## foxfish (22 Aug 2014)

Adjustable brightness LED or 2 x 39w T5s but make sure the T5s can be switched independently.


----------



## Chaz (22 Aug 2014)

Thanks for the swift reply.

Something like 2 of these? would two 39 W classify as high light for the size of the tank?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/A-3901-T5...kt=6&clkid=9222219585237968166&_qi=RTM1793693


----------



## foxfish (23 Aug 2014)

Yes two t5s will be high lighting, you would be best starting off with just one for 6 hours a day then gradually add in the other over a few months.
Bright light is really not a key to sucsess, high levels of co2 with good flow is......


----------



## Julian (23 Aug 2014)

If you've got the money, go for LED's. I'd recommend TMC LED's, I think for a tank that size you could probably get away with 1 GroBeam 600. But make sure you get a controller unit so you can adjust the intensity as these are really bright lights.


----------



## John P Coates (23 Aug 2014)

Hi Chaz,

Being able to control the intensity (brightness, if you like) is highly desirable, if not essential. Personally, I think there are better choices than the TMC range which, in my opinion, are overpriced. I bought my LED fixture from a company called BML in the US. You may want to take a look at their website:

http://www.buildmyled.com/freshwater-products/

They can supply a simple, very low-cost, manual dimmer to control their light fixtures. They also have an automatic dimmer called the SoLunar. I would advise against purchasing the latter at present as it has a few problems. When buying lighting for planted tanks, be aware that the PAR output is more important than lux output. PAR is to plants what lux is to humans.

JPC


----------



## Jaap (4 Sep 2014)

How would you setup a Grobeam 600? e.g distance from substrate and intensity?



Julian said:


> If you've got the money, go for LED's. I'd recommend TMC LED's, I think for a tank that size you could probably get away with 1 GroBeam 600. But make sure you get a controller unit so you can adjust the intensity as these are really bright lights.


----------



## island lad (4 Sep 2014)

I'm using two TMC grobeam 600's on my fluval 125L.
Their installed in the hood and because I have good flow, high nutrients and double dose the liquid carbon I haven't had any algae issues with the light levels - yet. If you can get the TMC's from here second hand,  I'm sure you'll like the look of them.

Steve


----------



## Jaap (4 Sep 2014)

island lad said:


> I'm using two TMC grobeam 600's on my fluval 125L.
> Their installed in the hood and because I have good flow, high nutrients and double dose the liquid carbon I haven't had any algae issues with the light levels - yet. If you can get the TMC's from here second hand,  I'm sure you'll like the look of them.
> 
> Steve


I have one grobeam 600 set at 30% 55cm above substrate over a 40L tank.do you think thats too little light?


----------



## island lad (4 Sep 2014)

You could probably get away with lowering it a little and then keep an eye on your plants health. As the plant mass increases then maybe increase the lighting intensity a bit.


----------



## Julian (4 Sep 2014)

Jaap said:


> How would you setup a Grobeam 600? e.g distance from substrate and intensity?



Well, I have 2 TMC Mini 400's which use the same LED's as yours, they have 4 LED's per tile where as yours has 6 I think. I have a 50L tank, brightness set at 20% and lights are quite high above the substrate, at least 60cm.


----------



## Jaap (4 Sep 2014)

Julian said:


> Well, I have 2 TMC Mini 400's which use the same LED's as yours, they have 4 LED's per tile where as yours has 6 I think. I have a 50L tank, brightness set at 20% and lights are quite high above the substrate, at least 60cm.


Is your tank low maintenance?


----------



## Julian (4 Sep 2014)

Jaap said:


> Is your tank low maintenance?


Very low. I have to clean the glass maybe once a month. Touch of spyro algae at one point but it sorted its self out.


----------

